# Wine mit pipelight unterstützung bauen

## xilinx

Hallo Community,

ich hab da ein Problem, bei dem ich nicht mehr weiter weiß, und Ihr mir hoffentlich weiterhelfen könnt  :Smile: 

Also mein Ziel ist es Amazon videos in firefox-bin zu streamen.

Dazu muss ich pipelight (gibts pipelight-multi für gentoo nicht?) installieren.

pipelight hat jedoch als Abhängigkeit wine (mit pipelight flag).

Mein problem ist nun, dass wine ohne dem pipelight flag installiert wurde.

Ich habe dann das pipelight flag für wine unter package.use gesetzt und versucht wine neu zu bauen, und dabei kam folgende Fehlermeldung

```

Yoga11e portage # emerge --update --deep --newuse @world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies /

!!! Problem resolving dependencies for app-emulation/wine from @selected

... done!

!!! The ebuild selected to satisfy "app-emulation/wine" has unmet requirements.

- app-emulation/wine-1.8.2::gentoo USE="X alsa cups fontconfig gecko jpeg lcms ldap mono mp3 ncurses nls opengl perl pipelight png realtime run-exes ssl threads truetype udisks xcomposite xml -capi -custom-cflags -dos -gphoto2 -gsm -gstreamer -netapi -odbc -openal -opencl -osmesa -oss -pcap -prelink -pulseaudio -s3tc -samba -scanner (-selinux) -staging -test -v4l -vaapi -xinerama" ABI_X86="32 64 -x32" LINGUAS="de en -ar -bg -ca -cs -da -el -en_US -eo -es -fa -fi -fr -he -hi -hr -hu -it -ja -ko -lt -ml -nb_NO -nl -or -pa -pl -pt_BR -pt_PT -rm -ro -ru -sk -sl -sr_RS@cyrillic -sr_RS@latin -sv -te -th -tr -uk -wa -zh_CN -zh_TW"

  The following REQUIRED_USE flag constraints are unsatisfied:

    pipelight? ( staging )

  The above constraints are a subset of the following complete expression:

    any-of ( abi_x86_32 abi_x86_64 ) elibc_glibc? ( threads ) mono? ( abi_x86_32 ) pipelight? ( staging ) s3tc? ( staging ) test? ( abi_x86_32 ) vaapi? ( staging ) osmesa? ( opengl )

(dependency required by "@selected" [set])

(dependency required by "@world" [argument])

```

Vielen Dank im Voraus für jegliche Hilfe.

----------

## misterjack

Die Lösung wird mitgeliefert:

 *xilinx wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
>   The following REQUIRED_USE flag constraints are unsatisfied:
> ...

 

Wenn pipelight an ist, muss staging auch an sein.

----------

## xilinx

Dank soll dir gebühren  :Wink: 

----------

## xilinx

 *xilinx wrote:*   

> Dank soll dir gebühren 

 

muss ich jetzt dieses Topic als gelöst markieren?

----------

## Christian99

wäre gut

----------

